# Problème entre Oracle et Bootcamp ?



## AppleSpirit (3 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Quelque sait-il si le fait que je ne puisse pas créer de base de données après avoir installé Oracle peut être lié au fait que j'utilise Windows sur mac via partition Bootcamp (Sachant que le même Oracle fonctionne sur mes pc) ?

Voici les Erreurs :


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2016)

http://www.dba-oracle.com/t_ora_01078_failure_in_processing_systems_parameters_tips.htm
http://www.dba-oracle.com/sf_ora_01034_oracle_not_available.htm
Ça aide ??


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Mars 2016)

Non ça ne m'aide pas du tout, les liens concernent Oracle sur Linux et non Windows.


----------

